
Canada's UFOs: The Search for the Unknown – Library and Archives Canada - aspenmayer
https://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/unusual/ufo/Pages/default.aspx
======
aspenmayer
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23995159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23995159)

